# Microsoft warns of Windows 7 RTM's imminent loss of support



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Windows 7 users will have to install Service Pack 1 if they want to continue to receive security fixes and other support beyond April 9th.


Here


----------



## nittiley (Aug 15, 2011)

thanks for the info !


----------

